# Little blue and bottle no markings



## Joshparshey (Jul 2, 2021)

New job site new find


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 9, 2021)

clay playing mib looks like 5/8" prolly from 1890- 1920 .... the bottle?.... prolly from similar time period possibly 1900-1920.
Fun finds,
~Fred













'


----------

